
Bootstrapped, Profitable, & Proud: Envato - tortilla
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2594-bootstrapped-profitable-proud-envato
======
newmediaclay
"We have a very flexible work culture that is focused on putting good, smart
people in positions where they have responsibility and trusting them to do a
great job. What the ‘work’ actually looks like is much less important to us."

Wow. Can't put it much better than that.

~~~
johnb
Yeah, I work there... and sometimes the level of trust you're given is
mindblowing. It's incredibly motivating, though sometimes a little scary :)

------
sammcd
Running out of money forced them to cut features and launch. On my first
project running out of time before school started forced us to cut features
and launch.

Since then my projects have been after work and I haven't had any force
requiring me to do this... So they haven't been launched.

Seems like some sort of outside force requiring you to launch is a good thing
to have.

~~~
tortilla
> Seems like some sort of outside force requiring you to launch is a good
> thing to have.

Sounds like a good idea for a startup...Nag.ly?

~~~
catshirt
"Tell HN: I got sick of people procrastinating. Now I tell them to Finish
Shit."

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1720962>

<http://finishshit.com/>

------
markstahler
I've spent more money through Envato sites (Themeforest specifically) than any
other web site except for Ebay. I am glad to pay for the quality products they
provide (through the designers of course). Keep up the good work.

